# Nismo goes greeeeeeeen



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - ??LEAF NISMO RC?NY???2011?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting to say the least. This green credentials and 100% zero emission USP is a bit misleading when the majority of electricity is still generated using fossil fuels that *do* take a bit of effort from mine to power station.

I wonder if it has a Nismo soundtrack to make it sound a bit meaner?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - Nissan Leaf NISMO RC: New York International Auto Show 2011


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Interesting to say the least. This green credentials and 100% zero emission USP is a bit misleading when the majority of electricity is still generated using fossil fuels that *do* take a bit of effort from mine to power station.
> 
> I wonder if it has a Nismo soundtrack to make it sound a bit meaner?


you are spot on mate! its claimed to produce zero emissions,, bcause every thing has already been emitted while manufacturing the battery cells... nevertheless still not a bad alternative so as to keep the Green Peace people happy. Good attempt from Nissan nevertheless, finally an electric car with a Nismo badge on it, and it looks nothing electric either.... do like it. When all the carbon based engined cars are banned this will be the ideal choice I suppose in the future.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> nevertheless still not a bad alternative so as to keep the Green Peace people happy..


Why keep those tw**s happy? 

I will drive noisy, petrol, high powered cars until I die or they become unavailable to drive - All this global warming is bull :chairshot

I seriously would rather WALK than drive a sooped up milkfloat with NO gears, NO engine sound, NO flames and with NO real driving experience.

:bawling:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

c'mon Trev I know you secretly like it 
I hope the law inforcement officers take all your high powered cars away from you for a couple of years (as a punishment) and give you this electric milkfloat to toy around with... :chuckle: it will be fun and give you a break from polluting the atmosphere 











kidding... you better stick to your carbon powered polluters 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd have more fun at home driving cars on GT5 that having the embarrassment of driving battery powered crap.


----------

